# SS 11.07.20 - Fibich #2



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:

*Zdenek Fibich (1850 - 1900)*

Symphony #2 in E flat major, Op. 38

1. Allegro moderato
2. Adagio 
3. Scherzo: Presto
4. Finale: Allegro energico
---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

I enjoy this outstanding Czech composer and although he's considered only second to Dvorak as a symphonist in his homeland he doesn't receive as much attention outside the Czech Republic. A lyrical opening movement and noble Adagio are highlights of this symphony which blends Fibich's Czech background and his study of German Romantics. Several recordings of this but I'll go with the Naxos recording with the Czech National Symphony conducted by Marek Stilec.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

The Fibich symphonies are wonderful. Good idea. I'll be spinning this one:


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks for posting cougarjuno was going to try to post sooner but didn't get home until later than anticipated.

Never heard this one before. I'll give the Jarvi/Detroit recording a spin:


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I'll listen to the Naxos recording.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

This one for me


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

mbhaub said:


> The Fibich symphonies are wonderful. Good idea. I'll be spinning this one:
> View attachment 139463


And another vote for this one via a Spotify


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Jarvi for me too. I love this symphony. Here's a picture of a cute kitten for no apparent reason.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Karel Šejna for me. Ropey early-50s recording, but still has that Šejna magic!









And not a single cute kitten in sight!


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

Another for Jarvi via Qobuz.

I'll see Merl's cute kitten and raise a cute puppy:


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

I guess I'll go with the Jarvi while being a bit jealous of CnC Bartok's Sejna.









My cute kitty will eat all the other candidates.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Just finished with the Fibich - what the heck, it's a nice morning so I listened to all three symphonies. What a pleasant way to spend the morning with a pot of coffee and Fibich. Besides his obvious melodic gifts, Fibich sure know "correct" harmonization and his orchestration is flawless. And best of all - his music doesn't outstay its welcome - maybe the first movement of the first symphony was longer than needed, but other than that the works are so well-proportioned. Then come to find out that none of the scores is on IMSLP! He's been dead 120 years and this music isn't obscure. I wonder why.


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Rogerx said:


> This one for me


Will listen this one


----------



## Gray Bean (May 13, 2020)

Sejna/Czech Phil for me.


----------



## DaddyGeorge (Mar 16, 2020)

I'll go with Jiří Waldhans & Brno Philharmonic Orchestra, my very first CD with Fibich's music.


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

no wild life......first listen to this symphony with the Stilec recording on Naxos.


----------



## Simplicissimus (Feb 3, 2020)

I’m listening to the Štilec/Czech National SO recording which I’m streaming in 24-bit/96 kHz “Ultra HD.” Really excited to be getting into Fibich, whom I’ve heard about for years but haven’t listened to until now!


----------



## Joachim Raff (Jan 31, 2020)

I'm familar with this composer. His symphonies are unjustifiably neglected. His master piece is his third symphony but this is very good in its own way. Fibich tended to compose on feelings of infatuation. Quite evident when listening to this work.
What is a shame is the lack of attention of his works. Very few recordings have been commissioned. The digital recordings that do exist are poor. Either poor playing (technical) or lack of interpretation/feeling of the work. The recent Naxos recording suffers from both. 
Fortunately, the third( recently released) is an absolute sensational recording and becomes a benchmark/reference version.
Back to the second, i would recommended Sejna's 1950's performance but the sound is a boxy mono one. May not be everyone's cup of tea. 
Thankyou Saturday Symphony for giving this composer some deserved attention.


----------



## Dimace (Oct 19, 2018)

Joachim Raff said:


> I'm familar with this composer. His symphonies are *unjustifiably neglected.* His master piece is his third symphony but this is very good in its own way. Fibich tended to compose on feelings of infatuation. Quite evident when listening to this work.
> What is a shame is the lack of attention of his works. Very few recordings have been commissioned. The digital recordings that do exist are poor. Either poor playing (technical) or lack of interpretation/feeling of the work. The recent Naxos recording suffers from both.
> Fortunately, the third( recently released) is an absolute sensational recording and becomes a benchmark/reference version.
> Back to the second, i would recommended Sejna's 1950's performance but the sound is a boxy mono one. May not be everyone's cup of tea.
> Thankyou Saturday Symphony for giving this composer some deserved attention.


Not from me. I listen more Fibich than Dvorak.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Not much extra to add here to the positive comments already made by others
I shall now start to explore the other symphonies 
A definite SS winner for me


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Zdeněk Fibich? Not a household name. Wasn't he the guy who wrote that well-known circus screamer? So I checked.

But no, that was Julius Fučík, who wrote "Entry of the Gladiators". Here's a must-see video of that piece, played in its overwhelming cheesiness by another worthy recently discussed here, Andre André Rieu & His Johann Strauss Orchestra. You really don't want to miss this…






Anyway, on to Mr. Fibich, who seems even less known (or at least less played) than Mr. Fučík. And certainly his music is better. I really liked this symphony, which struck me as somewhat Dvorak-like, even thought it seems to have less national flavor. Fibich's structures seem clear with an exception mentioned below, his content is quite melodic and varied, and he makes good use of rhythm, for instance in the incessant dactylic rhythm found throughout but especially the opening movement, which reminds me strongly of the primo of Beethoven's 7th with its omnipresent Dah-dit-dit - That's "D" in Morse Code, if anybody cares.

Continuing the Dvorak comparison, I fiound this symphony more interesting and attention-holding than Dvorak's earliest ones, probably due to Fibich's better control over his forms, more parsimonious use of themes, and generally tighter editing for a tighter final product. All except the final movement, anyway, which seems less focused than any of the first three. But because Fibich was, in the final analysis, the lesser composer, I don't find this symphony up to any of Dvorak's last five.

Still, a nice symphony and a good listen. Others here have praised Fibich's 3rd, which I'm definitely going to listen to.


----------



## Simplicissimus (Feb 3, 2020)

Martinu on the way, time to wrap up the Fibich. I enjoyed this symphony. Fibich strikes me as a superb orchestrater. If I hadn’t read about Fibich, I’m not sure I would come up with the idea that his music is more German than Dvorak’s and Smetana’s, but I do hear it so. Because I’m very interested in the history and culture of the Austria-Hungary dual monarchy (empire), it’s great for me to have started my exploration of Fibich. I’m certainly going to continue it, as I find his music enjoyable if not to this point a huge revelation.


----------

